# Windows vs Linux, which do u think is best.



## Gigacore (Apr 28, 2007)

When it comes OS installation we prefer either windows or linux. which do you think is best. which can satisfy all ur need? if so what do you think best in it? let the fight begin, let the decisions end.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 28, 2007)

What's the big idea? Already there's a thread on it. Can't you ever search? You're starting one stupid thread after another.


----------

